# Squats in Amsterdam?



## Broche (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm in Amsterdam at the moment, was wondering if anyone knows what squatting is like here. I've heard both good and bad stories about the attitude of the cops and the ease of finding a place to stay.

Has anyone here had any experience along those lines?

Please excuse my ignorance, I haven't been to Holland in years.


----------

